

How To Pick The Right Wife - deathtrader666
http://boldanddetermined.com/2012/01/21/pick-the-right-wife/

======
dang
Please don't post anything like this to Hacker News.

Please re-read the HN guidelines. This site wants stories that are
intellectually substantive.

